# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Positiviteit over de zorg helpt kwaliteit verbeteren

## Leontien

> In plaats van zwartboeken en de misstanden benadrukken, moet juist de nadruk gelegd worden op de goede dingen in de zorg.


Nu.nl

Dit artikel is heel positief beschreven over de zorg. Helpt het volgens jou de kwaliteit van de zorg te verbeteren als je de nadruk legt op wat er goed gaat? Of vind je dat juist de nadruk moet liggen op wat er niet goed gaat in de zorg?

Ervaar jijzelf de zorg nu positiever dan een aantal jaren terug?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## christel1

Persoonlijk mag ik niet klagen over de zorg in ziekenhuizen hier bij ons, er zijn er wel die beter zijn er zijn er wel die niet naar huis over te schrijven zijn. 
Als je een norse verpleegster of verpleger aan je bed krijgt zal dat je gezondheid niet ten goede komen als je in het ziekenhuis ligt want als je daar ligt ben je al ziek en ben je vatbaarder voor mensen die streng overkomen en heb je liever al eens een bemoedigend woord dan een afblaffer... Ook het verschil tussen dokters is heel groot, sommigen nemen tijd om naar je te luisteren anderen sturen je de deur al uit voor je een gesprek kan beginnen... Toen ik 2 jaar geleden met hartklachten in het ziekenhuis lag had ik een hele begrijpende cardioloog maar de cardioloog waarbij ik de inspanningstest moest doen was ronduit grof te noemen, mijn fietsproef was niet goed en direct de opmerking, ja dan heb je je best niet gedaan.... en dan was ik wel eventjes van mijn melk dus die cardioloog wil ik nooit meer aan mijn bed zien of het zou moeten zijn dat er geen andere van dienst is. 
In rusthuizen voor oudere mensen daar is nog veel werk aan de winkel, daar heb ik de indruk dat de mensen niet meer als mensen behandeld worden, zeker niet als ze dement zijn, het personeel staat onder zware druk, personeelstekort en mensen moeten in een sneltempo gevoerderd worden, eten geven zou ik het niet durven noemen, plassen, kakken alles gaat daar op een bepaald uur op commando want die mensen zijn niet mondig meer, kunnen zich niet verzetten en worden dikwijls platgespoten omdat ze zogezegd agressief zijn en dat vind ik niet kunnen...

----------


## dotito

Ook ik ben redelijk tevreden over de ziekenhuizen in België. Heb is in de kliniek in Gran Canarie gelegen wat was dat daar zeg een 1418 kliniek man man..... :EEK!:  

Ik zelf heb al in een paar ziekenhuizen/rusthuizen gewerkt en moet zeggen dat de druk om te werken enorm hoog ligt. Onvoldoende personeel en zeker in rusthuizen. Er zijn tegenwoordig nog zeer weinig hulpverleners die daar willen werken. Ook ik ben weggegaan destijds omdat het te zwaar was. Is daar dat ik mijn rug naar de boem heb gedaan. Is ook zo dat er weinig tijd is voor de mensen te verzorgen en daar moet je wel hard in worden. Heb ook is in een rusthuis gewerkt via de interim dat was een privé rusthuis waar de mensen 2000 euro  :EEK!: betaalde per maand. 
En daar werden de bejaarden wel zeer goed verzorgd. Maar geef nu toe, wie kan dat nu betalen? 

Jammer genoeg weet ik uit eigen ervaring hoe het er ook aan toe gaat in een OCMW rusthuis dat beloofd voor later!!! En ja je hebt zo van die verpleegsters en hulpverleners die niet vriendelijk zijn maar ik denk dat je die overal tegenkomt. Qua zorg in B ben ik over algemeen tevreden. Je hebt hier ook OCMW ziekenhuizen daar ben ik iets minder tevreden over, maar goed die hebben ook hun specialiteiten, maar niet voor mij.

Ik ga meestal naar een Universitair ziekenhuis en naar de privé. Natuurlijk soms als je dokter in een ander ziekenhuis zit moet je ergens anders naartoe. Maar naar een OCMW ga ik niet. Heb daar eens iets meegemaakt dat mij bijna het leven heeft gekost.

----------


## mic

De kwaliteit van de rusthuizen in België kan nog veel verbeteren.

Groetjes,
Mic.

----------


## a scheele

Een positieve houding doet vlgs mij meer goed dan een negatieve. Jammer dat de overheid in Ned. met alle regeltjes en bezuinigingen de werkdruk alleen maar hoger maakt. Het is zwaar, maar de cliënt is afhankelijk van ons en dan moeten we het denk ik in kleine dingen zoeken, zoals een glimlach, hand op iemands schouder en er tijdens de persoonlijke zorg momenten ook echt voor de cliënt zijn. En dat dat gewaardeerd wordt door de cliënt, weet ik uit ervaring. Er zijn zoveel mooië zorgmomenten om door te vertellen!

----------


## dollyw8

Positiviteit over allerlei zaken is altijd goed, wat niet wil zeggen dat we alles maar onder het kleed kunnen vegen en net doen of alles altijd goed gaat. gemaakte fouten moeten niet bestraft worden maar juist leerstof voor bijv. studenten, artsen en hulpverleners zijn.
Het is ooit, jaren geleden al eens aande orde gesteld. Het lijkt niet echt te hebben aangeslagen gezien de vele medische missers die nadien plaatsvonden en niet gemeld zijn.
Het kan niet vaak genoeg herhaald en besproken worden. Alleen dan kan een mentaliteidsverandering in positieve zin plaats vinden. Wees niet bang of trots dat is in het belang van collega's en patienten.

----------


## Moniq

De kwaliteit van de meeste ziekenhuizen gaat wel achteruit. De verpleging staat onder grotere druk dan vroeger door het personeelstekort.(besparingen) In de tijd van nu telt meer de winst die ze kunnen maken en dit gaat ten koste van de patiënt. Spijtig genoeg.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik was stagiair in een verzorgingstehuis voor dementie vorig jaar en daar waren de vaste medewerkers en de patienten erg blij met mijn aanwezigheid. Vaste medewerkers hadden hun handen vol aan verschonen en eten geven van patienten en dan nog alles precies moeten opschrijven wat ze gedaan hadden en hoelang enzo, zoveel bureacratie dat het echt ten koste ging van de persoonlijke (extra) aandacht. 
Vriendin van mij werkt in de thuiszorg en die heeft ook voor elke handeling zoveel minuten en als het dan niet klaar is dan jammer dan of in eigen tijd doorgaan, is toch belachelijk...
Helaas zoals Moniq al zegt gaat het vaak meer om winst maken tegenwoordig en dat gaat ten koste van de patient...
Was debat op tv over hoe we meer handen aan het bed konden krijgen en over families te verplichten om zoveel uur vrijwillig in zorginstelling of ziekenhuis door te brengen met hun opa/oma, vader/moeder, alleen omdat bepaalde mensen (lees hoge piefen) vinden dat ze als ziekenhuis hoofd meer moeten verdienen dan onze minister president!  :EEK!:  :Mad:  :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

Oh en ja zou fijn zijn als er vaker iets positiefs te lezen viel, want soms gebeuren er ook zoveel moooie ontroerende momenten in de zorg!

----------

